# Frage bzgl Eisbär360



## Kandzi (5. September 2019)

*Frage bzgl Eisbär360*

Hallo Leute

Ich hatte gestern ein komisches Erlebnis mit meinem Eisbären.

Die Temperatur der CPU(I7:6700k non OC) ist übernacht auf 100Grad angestiegen. Am Tag vorher war diese noch bei ca 30 Grad im idle.
Ich habe daraufhin den PC komplett von Staub befreit und die WLP neu aufgetragen. CPU temp war immernoch bei 100Grad. Mir is jedoch aufgefallen, das im BIOS die rpm der Pumpe nicht angezeigt wurden. Nachdem ich alle Stecker kontrolliert habe, wurde dieser auch wieder angezeigt. Aktuell läuft der Rechner wieder stabil im idle um die 20-30 Grad. Wenn ich zocke (FF14) nicht mehr als 60 Grad. Jedoch springt die Temperatur der Kerne umher und bleibt nicht stabil.
Zu Erwähnen wäre, das ich den Bären vor 3 Jahren gekauft habe. Beim gestrigen montieren des Kühlers habe ich gesehn das ein wenig Wasser im System fehlt.
Der Alphacool support hat mir geraten das System komplett auseinandern zu nehmen und zu reinigen. Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass ich das nur sehr ungern machen möchte, da ich Angst habe das Luft im System bleiben wird oder ich den Bären komplett zerstöre.

Hatte jemand zufällig ein ähnliches Erlebnis?
Bin schon kurz davor mit den DH15 zu kaufen um diesem Problem aus dem Weg zu gehen.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Narbennarr (6. September 2019)

*AW: Frage bzgl Eisbär360*

Umher springende Temperaturen sind normal!
100 grad im Idle und eine stehende Pumpe nicht. Hier könnte sich ein Ausfall der DC-LT Pumpe andeuten


----------



## Narbennarr (6. September 2019)

*AW: Frage bzgl Eisbär360*

Umher springende Temperaturen sind normal!
100 grad im Idle und eine stehende Pumpe nicht. Hier könnte sich ein Ausfall der DC-LT Pumpe andeuten


----------



## ALCAndreas (16. September 2019)

*AW: Frage bzgl Eisbär360*

Moin Kandzi ,
also wenn deine Pumpe kein Wasser bekommt weil im System da zu wenig drin ist,
dann hast du natürlich auch Ausfälle und Temperaturen die in die Höhe gehen.
Hast du von deinem System mal ein Bild?
Es ist relativ einfach da Wasser nach zu füllen beim Eisbären.

Beste Grüße

Andreas / Support ALCAndreas


----------

